
NJ Regulator Takes Blame for FanDuel Error – And Warns Other Sportsbooks - gojomo
https://www.njonlinegambling.com/rebuck-g2e-warning-regulated-sportsbooks/
======
gojomo
If user ~turtlecloud sees this – or anyone else knows them & can point them
here – they should contact me with payment info (PayPal/Venmo/Bitcoin/etc),
for the bet that I lost here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18036040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18036040)

This turned out quite differently than I predicted. I find it a bit odd, and
interesting, how the regulator is both saying it's the regulator's fault, but
then warning other sportsbooks to be ready to pay errors, but then also
leaving open the possibility they might not enforce large-enough errors in the
future.

It looks like a subjective discretionary decision based on "what's good PR for
NJ gambling", rather than any rigorous legal standards – and where I thought
the precedent of not paying egregious errors would be more important than a
small PR hit, in the new era of growing casual gambling, that doesn't appear
to be the case.

